# Windows Verzeichnisgröße auslesen...



## dPo2000 (29. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe die Aufgabe bekommen die Verzeichnisstruktur einiger Rechner auszulesen. Dies soll bis zu einem bestimmen "Level" passieren (die Baumstruktur betreffend). Ist dies mit Windows Bordmitteln zu erreichen? Wenn ja - wie? Ich habe schon gegoogelt und mich bei verschiedenen Softwareseiten umgeschaut aber das Problem ist das viele Tools keine Exportfunktion besitzen oder auch jede Verknüpfung mitverfolgen (und ich will nicht die Größe meines Netzwerkes wissen ;] )...

Kennt jemand ein brauchbares Tool!?


Danke!


----------



## Georg Melher (29. August 2003)

Um welche Windows Version geht es denn ?


----------



## Scorp (29. August 2003)

Das Tool heisst  GetFoldersize.
und ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Kollege daraus schonmal eine Liste exportiert hat, bin aber nicht ganz sicher...


----------



## lohokla (29. August 2003)

Das geht auch mit Dos:
Also ['win-Taste' + r] > "cmd" > "cd c:\" > "dir /a:d /o:s /s /b > Verzeichnis.txt"
Noch kurz erklärt: Die Bildschirmausgabe von den Befehl 'dir' mit den Parametern (Parameter-Erklärung siehe dir /?) wird mit den '>' in eine Datei, hier 'Verzeichnis.txt' umgeleitet. 
Also wird in 'C:\Verzeichnis.txt' eine Datei erzeugt, die alle Verzeichnisse und Unterverzeichnisse auflistet. 
Willst du davon jetzt nur bestimmt Levels haben, bearbeitest du die Datei am besten nochmal mit Ecel. Damit kenn ich mich jetzt nicht so gut aus, aber ich weiß, dass es man sich eine Funktion basteln kann, die überprüft, ob in den Zellen mehr als zweimal ein "\" vorkommt. Das wissen abe bestimmt die Excel-Experten besser... Ist alles eigentlich leicht als es sich anhört.
Falls du, dass wirklich so machen willst, kann ich auch nochmal gucken ob ich die Excel funktion finde.


----------



## dPo2000 (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Georg Melher _
> *Um welche Windows Version geht es denn ? *



alle 

besonders alle NT basierenden :]




> _Original geschrieben von Scorp _
> *Das Tool heisst  GetFoldersize.
> und ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Kollege daraus schonmal eine Liste exportiert hat, bin aber nicht ganz sicher... *




genau das tool hat keine exportfunktion :]




> _Original geschrieben von lohokla _
> *Das geht auch mit Dos:
> Also ['win-Taste' + r] > "cmd" > "cd c:\" > "dir /a:d /o:s /s /b > Verzeichnis.txt"
> Noch kurz erklärt: Die Bildschirmausgabe von den Befehl 'dir' mit den Parametern (Parameter-Erklärung siehe dir /?) wird mit den '>' in eine Datei, hier 'Verzeichnis.txt' umgeleitet.
> ...




öhm ich seh da keine größe - du ? ;D


----------



## wackelpudding (30. August 2003)

TreeSize Professional --> http://www.jam-software.de/treesize/
Das Tool bietet  verschiedene Export-Möglichkeiten [Text, HTML, nach Excel...] und die Größe wird in den exportierten Dateien angezeigt.

Sollte helfen.


----------



## dPo2000 (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Malte1019 _
> *TreeSize Professional --> http://www.jam-software.de/treesize/
> Das Tool bietet  verschiedene Export-Möglichkeiten [Text, HTML, nach Excel...] und die Größe wird in den exportierten Dateien angezeigt.
> 
> Sollte helfen. *



das hab ich auch schon durch. eigentlich ist das tool echt gut, wenn es nicht jede verknüpfung nachverfolgen würde. kommt nicht so gut die endlosschleife


----------



## dPo2000 (4. September 2003)

nur zur info:

treesize standard nimmt die verknüpfungen nicht und hat damit mein problem gelöst :]


danke an alle die geholfen haben!


----------

